# Legit MoneyMaxxing guides?



## anon23223 (Mar 28, 2021)

For the last 45 mins I've been trying to find legit money maxxing guides that have a bunch of different methods and some basic summary of how to use them (ex. drop shipping + summary, crypto + summary, Airbnb super hosting +summary and so on). 

I haven't found anything yet but I remember a post I saw last year that was structured like this and I assume there are similar posts like this but I just can't find them. If you know of any please post them below


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Mar 28, 2021)

0


----------



## anon23223 (Mar 28, 2021)

N1666 said:


> 0


0


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Mar 28, 2021)

making money is impossible


----------



## Deleted member 11748 (Mar 28, 2021)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> making money is impossible


on the internet?


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (Mar 28, 2021)

wholesaling but it's a lot of work, read more abt it on the itnernet and reddit. Also buy some cheap real estate in a shitty area, renovate it a little, then rent it out to people for a lot of money. Also if u get enough money (have to have a lot before you do this) keep buying more and more properties, preferably properties that a lot of people use like parking lots or some shit


----------



## neithernorwood (Mar 28, 2021)

join a tech company, start a tech company. thats how young people are actually getting rich


----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Mar 28, 2021)

neithernorwood said:


> join a tech company, start a tech company. thats how young people are actually getting rich


needs iq


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (Mar 29, 2021)

Flip cars. Easy money if done right. Main idea is to buy cheap cars, clean them up take some nice pictures i.e on hillside etc. Then simply resell for $500+ what you paid. For example I buy a car for $1500 and resell for $2000+. Have a lot of friends who have done it successfully.

More obvious option is get some sort of paying job. After you learn a bit about how the stock market works you could invest there too.

If willing to break the law, look into drug dealing.


----------



## anon23223 (Mar 29, 2021)

ShowerMaxxing said:


> Flip cars. Easy money if done right. Main idea is to buy cheap cars, clean them up take some nice pictures i.e on hillside etc. Then simply resell for $500+ what you paid. For example I buy a car for $1500 and resell for $2000+. Have a lot of friends who have done it successfully.
> 
> More obvious option is get some sort of paying job. After you learn a bit about how the stock market works you could invest there too.
> 
> If willing to break the law, look into drug dealing.


Where's your avi from?


----------



## Wavedashmaxxing (Mar 29, 2021)

Convert to Judaism


----------



## Wavedashmaxxing (Mar 29, 2021)

Srsly
Get a degree in stem from good uni
Work on independent projects to create portfolio for companies
Once you get hired make connections for networking
Invest in crypto on the side
If you want to do stocks stay away from options and only go for growing tech companies
Get promoted very high
Start your own business, preferably completely online
Use connections to grow your business and find investors
Get high iq execs usually curry or rice
Invest profits from crypto/stocks into business 
Get rich


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (Mar 29, 2021)

anon23223 said:


> Where's your avi from?


If only I knew, looks like a legendary video. Nothing comes up on google reverse image search so I have no clue.


----------



## curryboy123 (Mar 29, 2021)

money is a social construct imposed by the elites in order to control us. it serves no purpose to me


----------



## anon23223 (Mar 29, 2021)

curryboy123 said:


> money is a social construct imposed by the elites in order to control us. it serves no purpose to me


We live in a society


----------



## curryboy123 (Mar 29, 2021)

Wavedashmaxxing said:


> Srsly
> Get a degree in stem from good uni
> Work on independent projects to create portfolio for companies
> Once you get hired make connections for networking
> ...


youre so racist bro... ALL races are equally intelligent...


----------



## joeveniro (Mar 29, 2021)

listen what i say and oyu get rich its that simple https://looksmax.org/threads/how-would-you-invest-20-000eur.320628/page-2#post-5454732


----------



## Wavedashmaxxing (Mar 29, 2021)

curryboy123 said:


> youre so racist bro... ALL races are equally intelligent...


TBH immigrants tend to be more successful than whites
At least in the US
And by immigrants, I mean not only curry and rice but African blacks too
Like there was some stat where Nigerians were the second smartest ethnicity in the US
They tend to do much better than gangsta blacks whose family has been born in the US since slavery because of the culture
Even European first and second gen, like Russians Polish and Ukrainian, usually do better than mayos.
Immigrants usually make their kids study and work hard since they are actually grateful for the opportunity to live in America where they won't get dronestriked to death because the government is trying to kill rebels.
Unlike most people who have been in America for generations, they don't complain much about politics and focus on themselves.
Because of this, I have much more trust and respect in immigrants than normal Americans.


----------



## curryboy123 (Mar 29, 2021)

Wavedashmaxxing said:


> TBH immigrants tend to be more successful than whites
> At least in the US
> And by immigrants, I mean not only curry and rice but African blacks too
> Like there was some stat where Nigerians were the second smartest ethnicity in the US
> ...


yeah ofc, i was trolling about the racism thing. immigrants are hard workers (not the ones from other first world countries like canada and stuff though)


----------



## Growth Plate (Mar 29, 2021)

Become a good looking woman and marry a rich guy. Make sure to never have sex with him though


----------



## Growth Plate (Mar 29, 2021)

curryboy123 said:


> money is a social construct imposed by the elites in order to control us. it serves no purpose to me


Everything is just so pointless.

I don't even mean it in a nihilistic or philosophical way. I mean it in a mundane way - everything is just so pointless and tedious and boring.

Even when I find something remotely interesting - eventually the feeling of pointlessness sets in. Long rant:

Let me give you an example: I read 4 books in the past 7 days or so. They weren't great but I was bored and it was better than rewatching sitcoms the 50th time. Anyway, I start the 5th book and I'm just ... done. I can't read any more of this shit. So what do I do? I "finish" the rest of the books by reading summaries/spoilers. Now, do you know what this means? I just spent a fucking week's worth of my free time reading a series I didn't even bother finishing (and I picked it carefully for months, everything else would've been just as shit). I didn't even enjoy myself, I didn't even like the books that much and at points I was skipping paragraphs cause it was so boring. So I wasted a week, a very precious week since in a few months I'll have to start wageslaving so a week of free time will be something I'll never really have again, it will seem like nirvana, like a fucking treasure to me. A week wasted, not even enjoying the process and not even bothering to finish.

I used to read A LOT and I found it pointless back then too I guess. Cause I've thought this way for a long time: reading the summary gives you more or less the same thing. And after actually reading 4 fucking books, I end up just reading the summary anyway cause guess what, there's really little fucking difference. Cause everything is pointless and it boils down to a few basic things. Same as everything else in life, seems like once you boil things down in your mind, life loses its "spark". But once you start you can't stop.

Reading that you might have asked why I was telling you this. Because it's the perfect fucking example. Because for once, other than just rot and watch sitcoms and browse the internet, I decided to fucking do something else, to read. And even that turned out to be a huge fucking waste of time. AND THIS APPLIES TO EVERYTHING IN LIFE. Same with even serious shit in life. Like my fucking degrees, all these years wasted getting that shit, all for nothing, they're useless as fuck but I won't get into that right now. Everything in life is like this: a job - you work for years from dawn till dusk doing shit you don't like for barely any money. Years pass by and what do you have to show for it? Fuck all. Fucking pointless, everything is fucking pointless.

I've had so much free time in the past 7 or so years. And yet I didn't even enjoy myself, feels like I managed to waste it all. So every fucking activity is pointless, can't even have fun cause nothing is fun either. Haven't even enjoyed games in years. Every game I've ever played felt like a grind, a rush to just fucking finish. And you finish and it's over, you didn't really have fun, you just pointlessly wasted time doing pointless shit you hate just to finish. Most of the time I don't even finish, so it feels like I put 40 hours into something for no fucking reason at all, leaving it unfinished. Not that finishing it matters. Sometimes I feel like I'm literally retarded because I find myself wasting many hours every day on pointless shit. Like mentally twiddling your thumbs. For example I search for games to play for hours every day, yet I don't play anything. Or how I installed, uninstalled, and reinstall some games like 100 times. Literally. Playing it for a few minutes or hours, then wiping the progress by uninstalling and then starting over.

I guess there's a reason why I've spent so many years just browsing the internet, lying in my bed all day long and rewatching the same sitcoms. Because that's pointless too, but it's comfy and it doesn't take energy, and it's stimulating enough. So I did that instead of anything else, everything else being just as fucking pointless but it just drains more energy and isn't as comfy. It really is my biggest wish to find something that I could pour my time into that wouldn't feel pointless.


----------



## curryboy123 (Mar 29, 2021)

darktriadpeter said:


> Everything is just so pointless.
> 
> I don't even mean it in a nihilistic or philosophical way. I mean it in a mundane way - everything is just so pointless and tedious and boring.
> 
> ...


@personalityinkwell moment


----------



## Deleted member 11167 (Mar 29, 2021)

anon23223 said:


> Where's your avi from?





ShowerMaxxing said:


> If only I knew, looks like a legendary video. Nothing comes up on google reverse image search so I have no clue.


It is from this video. I recommend watching it until the end it's based.




12:46 mark


----------



## eduardkoopman (Mar 29, 2021)

Buy GameStop stock/GME.
Have Diamond hands 💎
And hope for Moon 🚀


----------



## kej3094 (Mar 29, 2021)

Toska said:


> wholesaling but it's a lot of work, read more abt it on the itnernet and reddit. Also buy some cheap real estate in a shitty area, renovate it a little, then rent it out to people for a lot of money. Also if u get enough money (have to have a lot before you do this) keep buying more and more properties, preferably properties that a lot of people use like parking lots or some shit


how much do you know about virtual wholesaling?


----------



## recessed (Mar 29, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> Buy GameStop stock/GME.
> Have Diamond hands 💎
> And hope for Moon 🚀


this
ape into gme 👣👣🐵🐵


----------



## eduardkoopman (Mar 29, 2021)

recessed said:


> this
> ape into gme 👣👣🐵🐵


Hello, fellow ape and retard.
We are truly the dumb money.
🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀
🙉🐒🐵🙉🐒🐵🙉🐒🐵


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (Mar 29, 2021)

kej3094 said:


> how much do you know about virtual wholesaling?


not much


----------



## kej3094 (Mar 29, 2021)

Toska said:


> not much


ive did a good amount of research, its definitely viable and you can do it from home but its a fucking grind with potentially the same amount of reward. Once the ball gets rolling though the potential is high


----------



## recessed (Mar 29, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> Hello, fellow ape and retard.
> We are truly the dumb money.
> 🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀
> 🙉🐒🐵🙉🐒🐵🙉🐒🐵


eat the rich!!


----------



## recessed (Mar 29, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> Hello, fellow ape and retard.
> We are truly the dumb money.
> 🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀
> 🙉🐒🐵🙉🐒🐵🙉🐒🐵


eat the rich!!


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (Mar 29, 2021)

kej3094 said:


> ive did a good amount of research, its definitely viable and you can do it from home but its a fucking grind with potentially the same amount of reward. Once the ball gets rolling though the potential is high


if you become very good at it could you be making high 6 figures profit


----------



## Patient A (Mar 29, 2021)

darktriadpeter said:


> Everything is just so pointless.
> 
> I don't even mean it in a nihilistic or philosophical way. I mean it in a mundane way - everything is just so pointless and tedious and boring.
> 
> ...


Your story inspires me to continue my surgery quest


----------



## Deleted member 13213 (Mar 29, 2021)

Dropshipping is retarded, shitty margins, COGS, (cost of goods sold) ADs and taxes leaving you with maybe 20-30% of what your original revenue was. 
I always laugh my ass off when I see all these dropshitting gooroos online flaunting their revenue, while their profit might be 5-10% of what their actual turnover was, they make money baiting idiots into buying courses or programs, that's where the real money is, there is no overhead when creating virtual goods margin is close to 95%.

Social Media Marketing/Management, SEO, Web design, AD management, email marketing, copywriting, branding, e-commerce, Print on Demand, E-books and creating SaaS are all 6 figure/month biz models.

*Pick ONE thing* google how to do it and start making money online. 
There I spilled the beans.
Set up an LLC and start making money, *NOW*!

Here is some motivation for making money:
Creating your own business is *THE ONLY WAY* to pay for $100000+ of surgeries in the span of a year or even months, it's the reason I dropped out of Uni and almost lost my mind trying to find ways to make money *FAST* because youth is fleeting and I need a shitload of cash to pay for my surgeries.



Dice🧸 said:


> needs iq



No you don't. 
Anybody can pick up python over a weekend, a lot of videos are on youtube, then you just have to create a software that can help people, preferably rich people, even better businesses, if you can automate some of their work or increase their revenue people are willing to shower you with their money.
Zapier is the best example, automating a lot of shit, people are willing to pay for, because it's faster, better & cheaper than paying some indian working remotely.



darktriadpeter said:


> Everything is just so pointless.
> 
> I don't even mean it in a nihilistic or philosophical way. I mean it in a mundane way - everything is just so pointless and tedious and boring.
> 
> ...



Check your hormones/vitamin levels. 
Nutrition and religion saved me from being a depressed nihilistic loser. 
There is a reason most atheists are depressed, while religionmaxxing gives you an odd sense of purpose and drive, give it a shot and maybe try semen retention until you get laid to light a fire under your ass.


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (Mar 30, 2021)

Ask @MakinItHappen . He made loads from old fags whacking it to sexy curry while their wives were getting plowed by the pool boy


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Mar 30, 2021)

easiest way without having to talk to, convince, work is by trading forex 

it's working so far for me


----------



## thisend (Mar 31, 2021)

Check out lookism for some crypto picks. Ihaveascended posted some great picks.
Apart from that the most valuable skill is talking. So either do sales or consulting.
Consulting is likely more interesting, because you have more variation, work with different customers on different projects etc.
Check out charisma on command on Youtube and read some books about social skills, sales and psychology.
But most importantly get the job as early as possible.
You learn best if you are doing it.


----------

